# Best online store for DSLRs/lens?



## forzaF1 (Aug 28, 2006)

What do you guys think is the best store in the net for buying DSLRs and lenses for them them?

Thanks

-John


----------



## dsp921 (Aug 28, 2006)

I've been buying from B&H Photo.  One of the few you can trust on the 'net.  I've spent about $5K there over the past few months and haven't had any problems.  I have no problem recommending them.  There is a link to their site at the top of every TPF page.


----------



## oCyrus55 (Aug 28, 2006)

You should also check out JR.com, it's my favorite.


----------



## dsp921 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey John, I knew your avatar pic looked familar, this is from a show I went to a few weeks ago...
Don't mean to hijack your thread, but...


----------



## forzaF1 (Aug 28, 2006)

dsp921 said:
			
		

> Hey John, I knew your avatar pic looked familar, this is from a show I went to a few weeks ago...
> Don't mean to hijack your thread, but...


Hey,
great pic of the 360 Challenge Stradale. The badge in my avatar was on a Rosso Scuderia 360CS in downtown Indy during the USGP weekend. I love that stripe.


----------



## forzaF1 (Aug 28, 2006)

dsp921 said:
			
		

> Hey John, I knew your avatar pic looked familar, this is from a show I went to a few weeks ago...
> Don't mean to hijack your thread, but...


Hey,
great pic of the 360 Challenge Stradale. I actually rode in a 360CS that a buddy of mine owns at a track event. The badge in my avatar was on a Rosso Scuderia 360CS in downtown Indy during the USGP weekend. I love that stripe.


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 31, 2006)

B & H Photo has been a long standing photographic supplier for the amateur and professional.  If I see a price better than B & H, I'm usually suspicious.  The only exception is if you can catch some of these sales that Dell has sometimes.  Recently they had 25% off the 5D, and that's a chunk of change.


----------



## forzaF1 (Aug 31, 2006)

According to other internet DSLR buyers, "Beachcamera.com" is really good. Have any of you guys bought anything from the before?


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 31, 2006)

forzaF1 said:
			
		

> According to other internet DSLR buyers, "Beachcamera.com" is really good. Have any of you guys bought anything from the before?



I haven't, but here's some folks who did.

http://www.photo.net/neighbor/view-one-about?id=2&about=Beach+Camera


----------



## forzaF1 (Aug 31, 2006)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> I haven't, but here's some folks who did.
> 
> http://www.photo.net/neighbor/view-one-about?id=2&about=Beach+Camera



That was pretty useful. Thanks.


----------



## midget patrol (Aug 31, 2006)

I heartily recommend BHphotovideo, beachcamera, adorama and 17th street photo.


----------



## JEazy (Sep 2, 2006)

www.bhphotovideo.com
www.adorama.com
www.ritzcamera.com


----------



## LWW (Sep 4, 2006)

B&H is the shizzle. If you see a lower price it almost certainly will also have/be:

-Out of stock.

-Gray market.

-Packed with a shipping charge which makes it higher in total.

LWW


----------



## Steve Wynn (Sep 4, 2006)

B & H Photo is excellent.
Midwest Photo Supply in Columbus, Ohio is also excellent.

Steve


----------



## usayit (Sep 4, 2006)

I've ordered and heard good things about  these three: KEH.com BHphoto.com and Adorama.com.  I've been to the retail store of both BHphoto (very impressive!) and Adorama (small but just as competitve).

BTW...  I frequent this website when considering an online purchase...  www.resellerratings.com


----------



## forzaF1 (Sep 9, 2006)

UPDATE:

Ok. I just ordered the D200 from 42stPhoto.com. Have any of you ordered from them before? If so, how was it? Also, the billing address is different from the shipping address. In the confirmation, it said to call the credit card company if the addresses aren't the same. Is this really necessary?

Thanks a lot

-John


----------



## dsp921 (Sep 10, 2006)

forzaF1 said:
			
		

> UPDATE:
> 
> Ok. I just ordered the D200 from 42stPhoto.com. Have any of you ordered from them before? If so, how was it? Also, the billing address is different from the shipping address. In the confirmation, it said to call the credit card company if the addresses aren't the same. Is this really necessary?
> 
> ...


Should have checked resellerratings.com like a previous poster suggested, a quick looked showed they have a rating of 2.84 out of 10, not the worst I have seen but well below the 9.54 that B&H Photo has.  Might have cost you a few dollars more but you may have avoided possible issues.
As for the call to the credit card company, they do that to protect you from someone using your card online.  You have to provide the alternate address to the credit card company so when 42nd Street calls to verify, the CC company will have the ship-to address on record.
I hope you are one of the lucky ones that have a good transaction with 42nd Street.


----------



## forzaF1 (Sep 10, 2006)

dsp921 said:
			
		

> Should have checked resellerratings.com like a previous poster suggested, a quick looked showed they have a rating of 2.84 out of 10, not the worst I have seen but well below the 9.54 that B&H Photo has. Might have cost you a few dollars more but you may have avoided possible issues.
> As for the call to the credit card company, they do that to protect you from someone using your card online. You have to provide the alternate address to the credit card company so when 42nd Street calls to verify, the CC company will have the ship-to address on record.
> I hope you are one of the lucky ones that have a good transaction with 42nd Street.


 
http://reviews.cnet.com/4011-5_7-278275.html?tag=mlpmerch


----------



## forzaF1 (Sep 18, 2006)

I cancelled the order with 42dst and re-ordered with ButterflyPhoto.com. They were great. It came in a few days ago. I love this camera! Thanks for all the help guys!

-John


----------



## jhonabraham01985 (Jun 24, 2011)

_its very informative article and nice comments i have bought a dslr camera from _best dslr lens_  and i have come to know that this camera is just awesome and the result  it quite nice and you would like if i share some of mine pictures._


----------

